# JD Trx 26WBSB Tecumseh Starter



## Shepen (Feb 4, 2021)

The snow blower starter works consistently down to -20 degrees C (or -4 degrees F). When the temperature is lower than this the starter just spins and does not engage the gear. So I think I should just remove and clean the Bendix assembly but would like a little advice.
1. Can I just remove (pry off) the rubber end cap and be able to reuse it?
2. I then would remove a 'C' clip?
3. Should I completely clean any old grease from the gear and the spring assembly?
4. What grease should I apply to the assembly?
Should I be able to do this without any disassembly of the motor?
Thank you
Shep


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats is not a normal C-clip .... it is a spring steel one that requires a special tool, or you can fiddle with it, but difficult.

Keep any lube on the end spring gear throw to something dry, as you don't want a messy, gooey dust collecting environment.

If you're planning on taking it apart any further than the end gear throw, be careful, as the windings, brushes wiring, etc. can be somewhat overwhelming. Also be careful with the starter mounting screws/bolts ... many snap off or loosen ... use a lock tight on re-assembly.

I have starters on just about my whole fleet, but I always use the pull start ... mine fire up no problem .....


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

video here, showing the tool used to remove the boot and clip.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I just clean sticky units with brake cleaner applied to the threads which engage the bendix. Follow up with minimal amount of fluid film lube on the threads, too much lube in there is detrimental to operation. This can all be done with no disassembly of the starter.


----------

